# Remembrance Day Poppy hat and Shoes knitting Pattern for Baby



## HamptonTowers (Sep 30, 2013)

This is an exclusive Hampton Towers knitting pattern. Instructions to knit the hat, shoes and poppy in 2 sizes; 3-6 months and 6-12 months. Very fitting also for remembrance day or as a lovely gift for a special baby girl. We also have a pattern for a co-ordinating Poppy Bolero and Headband Set. 
£2.49
Pattern written in UK English
http://www.etsy.com/listing/159537313/knitting-pattern-ascot-poppy-hat-and?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Lovely items!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

These are wonderful!!!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very vintage and apt. Really sweetxx


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very sweet


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ahhh, they are so sweet. Wonderful design.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

These are darling! Love the color!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

These are adorable!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Sweet... LOVE the poppies for Remembrance Day.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I have already bought these and another dress. I was about to de-stash but the dress needed several colours. No way will I destash my DKs now.


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

impressive


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

So cute - lovely design


----------



## HamptonTowers (Sep 30, 2013)

dunottargirl said:


> I have already bought these and another dress. I was about to de-stash but the dress needed several colours. No way will I destash my DKs now.


That must be the patchwork dress, that's great for using up pretty oddments
xx


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes, that one. I had been given a few extra (?????) colours and I'm starting today.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

How sweet!


----------

